# GOLDEN GOAL!!!!



## modtheworld44 (May 27, 2017)

I just finished my second button of the day.I'll have my 3+ ounces real soon....more than half way there and all from E-waste scrap.Comments welcome.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## everydayisalesson (May 28, 2017)

congrats mod,looks pretty


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 29, 2017)

everydayisalesson said:


> congrats mod,looks pretty





everydayisalesson


Thanks....but I think this Update....looks prettier!!!! :mrgreen: 

Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## anachronism (May 29, 2017)

Nice returns Jerry. Can you post the maths up please?


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 29, 2017)

anachronism said:


> Nice returns Jerry. Can you post the maths up please?





anachronism

Thanks...Can you be more specific on which maths? Thanks in advance.



P.S.Did you ever get around to that lids test?



modtheworld44


----------



## anachronism (May 29, 2017)

Nope lab refit still going on. Maths as in what does this gold come from?


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 29, 2017)

anachronism said:


> Nope lab refit still going on. Maths as in what does this gold come from?




anachronism


You'll have go read my other recent threads to get those maths.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## anachronism (May 29, 2017)

That doesn't help Jerry. I'm asking because the other threads confuse me with extra weights being added. Call me stupid but it's genuinely not clear.


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 30, 2017)

anachronism said:


> That doesn't help Jerry. I'm asking because the other threads confuse me with extra weights being added. Call me stupid but it's genuinely not clear.



Jon


Extra Weights?Can you stop being so vague and explain Please.Thanks in advance. :mrgreen: 



modtheworld44


----------



## kurtak (May 30, 2017)

modtheworld44 said:


> anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > That doesn't help Jerry. I'm asking because the other threads confuse me with extra weights being added. Call me stupid but it's genuinely not clear.
> ...



Jerry

Jon's question is a simple one - how much (by weight) material went in to get the gold you are showing out :?: 

He (Jon) is right - if you go to the other thread(s) its hard to figure what went in to getting what you show here because its all broken up in different batches of different material

So it would be nice to see here in this thread a list - a list of the type material by weight going into each batch with the yield from each of those batches - which in turn leads to the resulting totals you are showing here

Kurt


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 30, 2017)

Update!!!!


This thread is not about yield data,but about wether or not I can obtain the goal I set for my self.With that being said here's my new total....almost there!!!! Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 1, 2017)

Update!!!!



I decided it was time to melt them all into one,so I went ahead and cleaned out my quick pour decant pot for all the process run to get this far and got another 4.4grams.Since I was planning to melt them all I didn't take a picture of the 4.4Gram button.So that 's why the new weight is what it is.I'm cleaning the mega button now.Enjoy.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 1, 2017)

Update!!!!


Here's what the mega button weights after here bath.Thanks in advance.



P.S.I got the last button coming,in the bucket now.

Edit:forgot picture.

modtheworld44


----------



## Tndavid (Jun 1, 2017)

Looking good Jerry!!!


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 2, 2017)

Update!!!!


YEAH.....GOLDEN GOAL MET!!!! I kinda got bored and decided to remelt the mega button a second time...kinda looks like a pocket watch that's been hit with a hammer? Here's the last button that brought me across the finish line.I have to clean the small one and remelt a couple more times but should look nice after that.Well 3+ounces down next goal 5+ ounces from scratch again,wish me luck.Thanks in advance. :mrgreen: :G :G :G 



modtheworld44


----------

